# hurst hammock



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

went to hurst hammockmonday night. didnt see any. has anyone ever had any luck over there.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Never ><(((*>


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

It's one of the toughest places that I have found, with all of the stumps, it's hard to navigate. I have gigged some there, but I've found that it is hard to find more than a couple in one area. You really have to move around a lot and cover a lot of water. I've found better concentrations of them below the bridge in Lillian. Hope this helps.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

HH sucks!


----------

